
American has stopped building condos - jseliger
http://eyeonhousing.org/2018/11/multifamily-construction-remains-a-built-for-rent-market/
======
anomaloustho
Not sure where this says America has stopped building condos.

In Miami, there are so many active condo construction projects that they won’t
sell through for several years.[3]

This data implies that rentals are going up because Americans are buying less.
(likely due to the cost of housing)) [1] Older generations are also more
likely to rent than before. [2] It makes sense that rental construction is
increasing, but the article says that condo construction remains the same.

[1] [https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/10/19/housing-
mark...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/10/19/housing-market-
slowdown-helping-home-buyers/1687082002/)

[2] [https://www.rentcafe.com/blog/rental-market/real-estate-
news...](https://www.rentcafe.com/blog/rental-market/real-estate-
news/todayrenterprofile-older-highly-educated-suburban)

[3] [https://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/downtown-miami-has-six-
ye...](https://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/downtown-miami-has-six-year-luxury-
condo-backlog-study-warns-10613118)

------
masonic
Actualbtitle: "Multifamily Construction Remains a Built-for-Rent Market".

Submitted title is a complete fabrication contradicted by the article itself.

